# K-ton - 11/16 or 17



## Puck it (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyone up for it?


----------



## mishka (Nov 14, 2014)

possible 17 for me


----------



## mishka (Nov 14, 2014)

if that help you to decide... Forecast for Monday at K very promising 

http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts/4823-killington-resort

I dare to ask  again.... Carpool?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2014)

I think ing about Sunday morning want to try my new toys  and wow Misha kept the skis in amazing shape over time. Look brand new . I I can carpool with other s maybe meet people in Albany and or Mid Huson valley84 east to tacinco state Parkway if anyone s here be down with that.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2014)

mishka said:


> if that help you to decide... Forecast for Monday at K very promising
> 
> http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts/4823-killington-resort
> 
> I dare to ask  again.... Carpool?


NOAA has that to for Monday. I will let you know if I am in.  I may have my daughter with me though.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 15, 2014)

Hmmm. Mon or Tues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Nov 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> NOAA has that to for Monday. I will let you know if I am in.*  I may have my daughter with me though.*



is this mean if you in no carpool?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2014)

mishka said:


> is this mean if you in no carpool?


. My truck is a two seater for the winter.  If she does not go then we can meet on 93.  I still need to clear my calendar for Monday.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks like the weather changed to a wintry mix in the day and r in the evening on Monday. I am now thinking off tomorrow.  Heard crowds were wild in the morning today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2014)

Come to Jiminy tomorrow


----------



## powhunter (Nov 16, 2014)

Yea Monday weather is right on the fence.  Still could be all snow. Will decide tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Nov 16, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Yea Monday weather is right on the fence.  Still could be all snow. Will decide tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. Bagged today thinking crowds would be bad.  And my lazy ass did not get out of bed. Tomorrow, I may decide when I get up and look at the radar. M


----------



## powhunter (Nov 16, 2014)

Yea I've been burned before going by the flatland forecast. I'm thinking all snow on the mountain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

